# Locked up



## bpb02 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey all tonight I went and watched the reds on the way home I ducked off into a very dark ally and took a piss 2 minutes later I was in cuffs and taken to lock up spent 4 hrs in there for urinating in public do you think this is fair? 

By the way I accepted the fine and stuff wasn't drunk was very polite but I think the police just wanted to prove a point I now have a damn court date


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 24, 2010)

Would you like it if people started p i s sing all over your property?
Next time use a toilet, that is what they are for, aren't they?


----------



## bpb02 (Apr 24, 2010)

True mate but i agree but a tree in a dark unused ally really isn't like some poor persons door step


----------



## Firepac (Apr 24, 2010)

Sounds fair to me, urinating in a public place is against the law...


----------



## Snakelove (Apr 24, 2010)

that's pretty fair i reckon. lol that just made me stop wanting to urinate in public. =)


----------



## LullabyLizard (Apr 24, 2010)

Would it had been really that hard to find a restaurant, or cafe, or McDonalds to piss in? Thats disgusting.


----------



## kupper (Apr 24, 2010)

Sucked in


----------



## Snakelove (Apr 24, 2010)

lol I'm starting to get the feeling that you regret making this thread. haha


----------



## Jewly (Apr 24, 2010)

Funny, I'm nearly 40 years old and I've never been in a situation where I've needed to pee in an alley.

BTW...you don't have to go to court. My son got busted doing the same thing at schoolies and was given a court date but I phoned the court and told them that he couldn't attend due to work commitments and they said just to send a letter to the court saying that you can't attend, and apologise for doing what you did. The judgement will be made without you being in attendance and then you will get sent the fine in the mail.


----------



## Allies_snakes (Apr 24, 2010)

Of course is fair, its people like you that make brisbane smell like piss everywhere you walk. Ya filthy animals...oh, and show me where there is a dark alley with a tree in it..pfffftttttt...


----------



## slim6y (Apr 24, 2010)

haha Snakelove - just what I thought....

You should have used the 'a friend of mine.... '

I'm always surprised at the harshness (never the less) of the minor offences and the lack of severity for the major offences.

However - locked up in the slammer for 4 hours when you could be doing community service for the same amount of time would have been better!


----------



## Australis (Apr 24, 2010)

Jewly said:


> Funny, I'm nearly 40 years old and I've never been in a situation where I've needed to pee in an alley.



Then you simply haven't lived Jewly!


----------



## raycarpetpython (Apr 24, 2010)

Spending 4 hours in lock up isn't fair. A fine is prob fair I guess, just piss in a darker alley next time so they can't see you


----------



## caustichumor (Apr 24, 2010)

It's not like you whipped it out and went in the ball pit at maccas. But the fact that you got pinged by the cops at all, means it was not such a deserted alley....


----------



## Sel (Apr 24, 2010)

Well its taught you a lesson hasnt it ?
You wont be doing that again


----------



## krissy78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Lmao sorry mate but i too am with the vast majority here, shoulda used a loo like all us civilised people That is the funniest... I was forever telling my ex of for the same thing, I think it's disgusting (feral is the word I usually use) might have to tell him this story the next time he does it. 

But you will think twice b4 doing it again or at least have good look around....


----------



## chondrogreen (Apr 24, 2010)

I say sucked in, only because my bro was fined $4000 for spitting.
So I hope you get an $8000 fine atleast.


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 24, 2010)

Harsh it's just a quck slash! A man can stand so pee freely


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 24, 2010)

Aw, poor thing, 4 hours in a lockup..hope ur not scarred for life 
This is just like the Seinfeld episode,lol.
Did you have to share the cell?


----------



## mungus (Apr 24, 2010)

I wonder if they would off taken the same stance if it was a female was caught doing it ?


----------



## chondrogreen (Apr 24, 2010)

mungus said:


> I wonder if they would off taken the same stance if it was a female was caught doing it ?


 
If it was a female I don't think there would be any stance


----------



## kupper (Apr 24, 2010)

Bahahaa


----------



## AUSGECKO (Apr 24, 2010)

Brisbane smells like piss any way mate, you wouldn`t have made a differeence. When you gotta go you gotta go. Locked up for 4 hours is a bit rough i would have thought an on the spot fine would do, Next time piss on the back door of the cop shop, they wont be expecting that one :lol:


----------



## potato matter (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm with the majority, I think it is pretty fair.


----------



## bpb02 (Apr 24, 2010)

Haha I tryed the old Seinfeld "I got a bladder infection I could die if I held it in" 
it didn't work haha

but yes I admit it was wrong but really locked up for 4 hrs I just thought it was a bit extreme

from now on the only snakes I take out in public will be the scaley type


----------



## LullabyLizard (Apr 24, 2010)

bpb02 said:


> Haha I tryed the old Seinfeld "I got a bladder infection I could die if I held it in"
> it didn't work haha
> 
> but yes I admit it was wrong but really locked up for 4 hrs I just thought it was a bit extreme
> ...


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 24, 2010)

That is ridiculous. 

I called the cops on one homeless bloke who was whacking off at a bus stop, they did nothing even thought the cop shop was literally around the corner. So to put someone in lock up for taking a wizz is just stupid and unfair.


----------



## Hooglabah (Apr 24, 2010)

on the spot fine would have been fair me thinks but 4 hrs in the lock up is a bit rough


----------



## naledge (Apr 24, 2010)

LullabyLizard said:


> Would it had been really that hard to find a restaurant, or cafe, or McDonalds to piss in? Thats disgusting.



Well, he's a guy. So yeah it would have been hard.

I don't think I've ever met a guy that hasn't peed behind a tree or something when the time called for it.

I think it's fair, because it is illegal. However it sucks bigtime.


----------



## naledge (Apr 24, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> That is ridiculous.
> 
> I called the cops on one homeless bloke who was whacking off at a bus stop, they did nothing even thought the cop shop was literally around the corner. So to put someone in lock up for taking a wizz is just stupid and unfair.



Haha yeah I told a couple of cops who were in a mall when a homeless guy was doing that in a shop. He was probably only twenty meters or so away, but the cops didn't seem to want to get involved :lol: so they didn't.


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 24, 2010)

I guess the real question here is did they let you finish?


----------



## naledge (Apr 24, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> I guess the real question here is did they let you finish?



They let _him_ finish. But I'd already left before that happened.


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 24, 2010)

naledge said:


> They let _him_ finish. But I'd already left before that happened.



No not that! I was asking BP!


----------



## Jimi (Apr 24, 2010)

What a joke, obviously it was that time of the month for the two officers.

oink oink.


----------



## rash (Apr 24, 2010)

lol, its urine.......dogs, cats, birds, possoms, snakes ect urinate on the street. its not like you were peeing against a busy cafe front window. Im sure all of my freinds have found a discreet spot in the dark to hang a leak. A fine at the worst could be considered as fair legally, but 4 hrs in lockup is pathetic. You would think the cops had more seriouse things to deal with.


----------



## Duke (Apr 24, 2010)

What is this country coming to when you can't even take a leak under the cover of darkness?

The fine, and being locked up, I'm okay with, but to go to court? I think that's just stupid, not to mention a massive waste of tax-payer's money. Also there's the whole criminal record thing to deal with. Now every time you apply for a new job, by law you'll have to tell your potential employer that you've been charged with public urination.


----------



## chrisso81 (Apr 24, 2010)

I've been locked up for drunk and disorderly, but the cell time was all I copped, no court date, no fine, no record. Seems a bit harsh you got locked up *and* a fine.


----------



## bpb02 (Apr 24, 2010)

I would have been fine just recieving a fine or maybe just been put in lock up for the 4 hrs not both


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 24, 2010)

How much was the fine? And did you get to finish your wee? There's nothing worse than having to stop mid stream.


----------



## slitherin_snake (Apr 24, 2010)

There is also a couple facts which would warrant your lock up and infringement .....were you aggressive/abusive??? if you were drunk it would be in there duty of care to sober you up enough for you to understand the penalties being handed to you.... either way you have been caught lucky they didnt charge you with indescent exposure the fines and caught penalties for that charge is alot more hefty.....

Take ya penalty, pay ya fine, arrive at court with your head down and tail between ya legs and cop it sweet!!!


----------



## cris (Apr 24, 2010)

Thats crazy, putting you in lock up and wasting court time is just stupid. Then again if you wernt drunk at the time its pretty silly getting caught.

I dont remember the time i almost got in trouble for this, but the cops wernt complete __ and just gave me a warning.


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 24, 2010)

slitherin_snake said:


> There is also a couple facts which would warrant your lock up and infringement .....were you aggressive/abusive??? if you were drunk it would be in there duty of care to sober you up enough for you to understand the penalties being handed to you.... either way you have been caught lucky they didnt charge you with indescent exposure the fines and caught penalties for that charge is alot more hefty.....
> 
> Take ya penalty, pay ya fine, arrive at court with your head down and tail between ya legs and cop it sweet!!!



You sounds like a cop. If you are a cop answer me this. Why not do something constructive that acutally helps the community like catching theives/drug dealers/people who hurt other people instead of wasting time on something like this that doesn't matter, has no affect on anyone's life?


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Apr 24, 2010)

Ridiculous waste of police and Court resources. On the spot fine, warning whatever, but 4 hours plus a court date, Nanny country for sure. Someones front door different story .


----------



## bfg23 (Apr 24, 2010)

I got raided a few weeks back for apparent 'firearms' in my house.
Well there was no firearms or anything else illegal apart from a machete that was under some stuff in the cupboard of my beardy tank, which is for protection as there has been a few invasions in my area and my girlfriend is home alone for a few hours when I go to work.
Protecting my lively hood is more than enough 'intent' to warrant an arrest nowadays and I spent a few hours locked up over it.


----------



## chondrogreen (Apr 24, 2010)

bfg23 said:


> I got raided a few weeks back for apparent 'firearms' in my house.
> Well there was no firearms or anything else illegal apart from a machete that was under some stuff in the cupboard of my beardy tank, which is for protection as there has been a few invasions in my area and my girlfriend is home alone for a few hours when I go to work.
> Protecting my lively hood is more than enough 'intent' to warrant an arrest nowadays and I spent a few hours locked up over it.


 

I broke up with an ex years ago and a few days later she called the police claiming I had guns in the house & that I was a violent person etc. Police arrived and I allowed them in to inspect my property as I had nothing illegal and nothing to hide. I don't keep guns at all however I had a hand spear confiscated pfft, it was in a wardrobe forgotten about as it hadn't been used for about 10 years. "No worries officer I don't do any spear fishing these days take it, but it is a bit unfair that I should lose a tool of my loved sport because of some bitter b!tch that wants to cause me grief...Oh BTW she grows dope sells coke & has firearms herself sir. And if you are into that sort of thing you can score a cheap .... out of her when she is due a fix" _(Yea I was peed off not over a $15 handspear but the fact women can get away with this BS, too bad if I was a licenced gun owner a simple AVO would fix that huh)_

Anyway approx 6 months later I recieved a letter from the police stating I can pick up the handspear if I wanted it. I rang them up and told them to punch it I now have a crossbow LOL.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Apr 24, 2010)

I wonder what would happen if I was caught peeing in my coke cup at the cinema then, Don't you just hate it when you need to go just as the action starts.


----------



## WomaPythons (Apr 24, 2010)

i got a warning for it a few months ago but they didnt fine me cause i made a sob story (which im good at) but if i got done doin it again i wud of got a 350 fine and wud have 2 appear in court its bull **** wats wrong wid talkin a leak if u gotta go u gotta go if its dark and no1 around it cant rly offend any1


----------



## Gekambi (Apr 24, 2010)

chondrogreen said:


> I say sucked in, only because my bro was fined $4000 for spitting.
> So I hope you get an $8000 fine atleast.


 
There's a fine for spitting? Oh how i wish there was a police officer at soccer today. There was a guy on the other side who spat every 2 steps (or less). Not just on the feild, but everywhere he went. Discusting because its a place lotts of people will be at.


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 24, 2010)

WomaPythons said:


> i got a warning for it a few months ago but they didnt fine me cause i made a sob story (which im good at) but if i got done doin it again i wud of got a 350 fine and wud have 2 appear in court its bull **** wats wrong wid talkin a leak if u gotta go u gotta go if its dark and no1 around it cant rly offend any1



I agree, but i live in a far greener area than any place with a dark alley, and If you got caught then clearly there was someone around.. and cops do tend to stick out like dogs balls.


----------



## slitherin_snake (Apr 24, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> You sounds like a cop. If you are a cop answer me this. Why not do something constructive that acutally helps the community like catching theives/drug dealers/people who hurt other people instead of wasting time on something like this that doesn't matter, has no affect on anyone's life?


Mate I'm not a cop but I do work in a law enforcement role, mate although you may not agree there is also the fact that you could be spreading a diesease/illness through ongoing contact to others. At the end of the day mate there's laws against it you did it and he got caught and really he just needs to cop it sweet also he is not going to tell us if he was abusive to them causing a harsher penalty as we would give him what for!!!!


----------



## slitherin_snake (Apr 24, 2010)

bfg23 said:


> I got raided a few weeks back for apparent 'firearms' in my house.
> Well there was no firearms or anything else illegal apart from a machete that was under some stuff in the cupboard of my beardy tank, which is for protection as there has been a few invasions in my area and my girlfriend is home alone for a few hours when I go to work.
> Protecting my lively hood is more than enough 'intent' to warrant an arrest nowadays and I spent a few hours locked up over it.



No offence mate but having a machete for your own protection is the biggest croc of crap, Mate around 90 percent of people who claim this normally end up a victim from there own weapon....you wanna protect ya lively hood get a rotty and a insurance policy even CCTV , not to mention you would infact be legally liable if you injure them


----------



## markars (Apr 24, 2010)

What's illegal about a machette and a hand spear ? I recently bought both of these items from anaconda before my last camping trip? I keepthem in a cupboard with my camping gear. Does this mean I am a criminal?


----------



## chondrogreen (Apr 24, 2010)

There not illegal BUT if a partner, family member or any civilian for that matter feels at all threatened by it or by you the police have to confiscate it or any other item that could be construed as a weapon for there safety and hold it for a certain period of time. It is utter BS but thats the law. Just like if you tapped a person on the shoulder to say hello and they felt scared or threatened you can be charged with assault. I doubt it would hold up but they can charge you for it.

I had a mate that was giving a shoulder to cry on to his ex, he tapped her on the back and told her to cheer up etc. Her then boyfriend found out she had been with him and went nuts so she made up some story to keep him happy about her ex forcing her in the car etc. He went to the police to report what he thought was a kidnapping & they went to her home to interview her. After everything came out they realised he didnt force her at all and it was all friendly but because she said she was scared at the time they charged him for assault for patting her back anyway. According to him he probably could of won it at court but he just plead guilty as he had a long list of other crimes he had to face also. (He did 11 months for it + 2 assaults, DUI and whatever else)

*ETA:*
Another one was we had a family BBQ years ago when I was only a little tacker & the next door neighbour climbed onto the fence and put our BBQ out with a hose & wet all the guests. When the police arrived they asked everyone if they would like to press charges and charged the dude for assault with a weapon


----------



## shaye (Apr 24, 2010)

hahaha thats funny the way i see it is if u gotta goo then u gotta go dont ya  hahaha


----------



## ashisnothereman (Apr 24, 2010)

on mardi gra i went to city and the town hall station toilets were closed, maccas, kfc and oporto toilets closed we ran out of options and went down a dark alley way out of sight of public and we all got busted, luckily a fight broke out and the cops left.

when you gotta go, you gotta go in my opinion. just make an effort to find a toilet.


----------



## carmen (Apr 24, 2010)

yeh, i'm with most others here. do what us ladies have to do every day, hold it! if you cant maybe look into some of those adult nappies for seniors?


----------



## morgs202 (Apr 24, 2010)

slitherin_snake said:


> There is also a couple facts which would warrant your lock up and infringement .....were you aggressive/abusive??? if you were drunk it would be in there duty of care to sober you up enough for you to understand the penalties being handed to you.... either way you have been caught lucky they didnt charge you with indescent exposure the fines and caught penalties for that charge is alot more hefty.....
> 
> Take ya penalty, pay ya fine, arrive at court with your head down and tail between ya legs and cop it sweet!!!


 
He already said that he stayed calm and polite and was not drunk or disorderly...

I think it's a bit of a joke. It may be illegal but he wasn't exactly hurting anyone. Court is most certainly a waste of time, resources and tax payers money


----------



## chondrogreen (Apr 24, 2010)

morgs202 said:


> Court is most certainly a waste of time, resources and tax payers money


 
Yep and the judge will be thinking "why did they bother with this? Obviously the arresting officer wanted to make a point here so I better give a harsh sentence to set an example"

You may as well go to court in some of those cowboy pants with no rear padding, because you are going to be reemed :lol:


----------



## bpb02 (Apr 24, 2010)

Haha na just sending in guilty plea, the cop was laughing about it while I was in the paddy wagon about his first arrest of the night. I think his ego had a part to play in it he was a real young cop


----------



## Bombie (Apr 24, 2010)

when you gotta go you gotta go! seems logical to me.
must try that if i am caught doing 180 in a school zone, sorry officer, but i gotta go and just wanted to get home so as not to get busted peeing in public!
fair play to you mate for copping it sweet, seems like the mature thing to do! 
i cant understand the 'i wasnt hurting anyone" argument that keeps popping up, that's what every speeding and drunk driver says when they get caught. and look how many of them end up hurting someone....
at the end of the day we know the laws, and should be prepared to deal with the consequences if we get caught, again mate, fair play to you for copping your punishment!


----------



## Blondie84 (Apr 24, 2010)

I think thats a bit rough. The being locked up bit. I mean if you had of argued the point then understandable to be locked up but if you copped it sweet, acknowledged that you did the wrong thing then yeah i agree harsh. 

One of my mates (female) did a similar thing, while I stood guard, the same situation; tree in a dark alley, and she was very very close to getting busted, not by the cops but by a passer-by, but we had been drinking so I think we were a little loud. Musta looked so suss, her doing up her pants and the two of us walking out of the alley together. 

And before you say that it was me and I'm using the "a friend of mine", I insisted on finding a public toilet in a park when I needed to go but they were SO disgusting, with crap smeared all over the walls and floors that I had to embrace my inner camper and go behind a bush. Ahhh drunken nights, driving around town doing absolutely nothing!


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 24, 2010)

slitherin_snake said:


> Mate I'm not a cop but I do work in a law enforcement role, mate although you may not agree there is also the fact that you could be spreading a diesease/illness through ongoing contact to others...



Dont know of any diseases that can be passed through pee...


----------



## potato matter (Apr 24, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> Dont know of any diseases that can be passed through pee...


 
Isn't it sterile or something?


----------



## big_head (Apr 24, 2010)

> Dont know of any diseases that can be passed through pee...



still wouldn't want someone else's, or my own for that matter on me!


----------



## Blondie84 (Apr 24, 2010)

jbthompson said:


> still wouldn't want someone else's, or my own for that matter on me!



What would you be doing in the alley to get it all over you. Urine is actually very clean, sterile in fact. Not the point but yeah.


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 24, 2010)

Not sterile, but its mostly water. people can drink it if nessicary to survive. the glomerulus will only let the smallest of molecules through. seeings as sugar is pushing its size cabability, and that albumin (protien, or building block of DNA and RNA) is present in urine only when there is glomerular dysfunction or damage, then the chance of a whole viral RNA being present in urine would be extremely low, let alone enough RNA to atually infect another person, the person urinating would have to have terrible kidney function and probably ******* himself 24/7 and on the verge of death anyway, so leave those poor virus peeing guys alone. and as long as you was your hands before you eat. bacteria in pee shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## morgs202 (Apr 24, 2010)

chondrogreen said:


> Yep and the judge will be thinking "why did they bother with this? Obviously the arresting officer wanted to make a point here so I better give a harsh sentence to set an example"
> 
> You may as well go to court in some of those cowboy pants with no rear padding, because you are going to be reemed :lol:


Ahahahahaha!!!!!! Gold!!!!



Blondie84 said:


> What would you be doing in the alley to get it all over you. Urine is actually very clean, sterile in fact. Not the point but yeah.


 
"Necessary? Is it necessary for me to drink my own urine? No but I do it anyway because it's sterile and I like the taste!" - Patches O'hoolihan


----------



## big_head (Apr 24, 2010)

> What would you be doing in the alley to get it all over you.



never mentioned any alley. Just commenting on urine being sterlie, still wouldn't want it on me!


----------



## morgs202 (Apr 24, 2010)

He wasn't urinating on anyone though...


----------



## naledge (Apr 24, 2010)

morgs202 said:


> He wasn't urinating on anyone though...



Well.... we hope he wasn't.

Some people like that y'know.


----------



## morgs202 (Apr 24, 2010)

naledge said:


> Well.... we hope he wasn't.
> 
> Some people like that y'know.


 
Hey, if that's what they're into...

I think it's more of an indoor thing though


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 24, 2010)

is it indescent exposure etc etc etc if you piss on a jellyfish sting? i had this discussion once with a mate of mine and we came to the logical conclusion that neither of us actually knew anything regarding the law of peeing on jellyfish stings.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Apr 24, 2010)

Blondie84 said:


> What would you be doing in the alley to get it all over you. Urine is actually very clean, sterile in fact. Not the point but yeah.




Yeah exactly its so clean and refreshing that Bear Grylls drinks it


----------



## cris (Apr 24, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> is it indescent exposure etc etc etc if you piss on a jellyfish sting? i had this discussion once with a mate of mine and we came to the logical conclusion that neither of us actually knew anything regarding the law of peeing on jellyfish stings.



Thats the sort of thing where a judge would be needed :lol:


----------



## Jen (Apr 24, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> is it indescent exposure etc etc etc if you piss on a jellyfish sting? i had this discussion once with a mate of mine and we came to the logical conclusion that neither of us actually knew anything regarding the law of peeing on jellyfish stings.



No idea what the law would say, but what is the point of peeing on a sting? It has been proven that urine is not acidic enough (in the vast majority of cases) to neutralise the sting, you'd be better off with vinegar. That way you also don't have to face your mate everyday knowing you peed on them or they peed on you....


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 24, 2010)

cris said:


> Thats the sort of thing where a judge would be needed :lol:



To pee on a jellyfish sting?


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 24, 2010)

craig.a.c said:


> Would you like it if people started p i s sing all over your property?
> Next time use a toilet, that is what they are for, aren't they?



:lol: Hit him with your left hook now!!!! :lol: :lol:

I think it's a bit tough! Not enough public dunnys around IMHO!

ps: Have you ever had to use a servo dunny...you know the one where they attach a truck tyre to the key!


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 24, 2010)

ssssnakeman said:


> Did you have to share the cell?



Apparently with a big hairy guy called Bubba Bazza :lol: ...oh they are really well acquainted now! :lol: :lol:


----------



## cris (Apr 24, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> I think it's a bit tough! Not enough public dunnys around IMHO!



Nothing wrong with public toilets, along with the syringes, blood splattered walls and other stuff the usual inhabitants leave behind, occasionaly there are free drugs left behind by wasted junkies :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 24, 2010)

cris said:


> Nothing wrong with public toilets, along with the syringes, blood splattered walls and other stuff the usual inhabitants leave behind, occasionaly there are free drugs left behind by wasted junkies :lol:




:lol: :lol: Yes I get a bit sick of getting walking into those cubicles only to have to pull someones face outta the bowl to make some space


----------



## Slats (Apr 24, 2010)

"Sorry officer, I was just cleaning it and it went off!!"


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 25, 2010)

You know what annoys me
Just because men have a 'hose' they think they can pee anywhere
Us girls always have to find a toilet because for us to pee in public is a little more.....well laddette to lady shall I say lol
So ive got no sympathy for you at all !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jungletrans (Apr 25, 2010)

There was a law on the books [ might still be ] that if caught short in public a car driver was permitted to piss on the nearside rear car wheel , and if a Cop was present he should sheild them from view with his coat . l am on the road all day and nite and public toilets are hard to find . lf l go into a Servo and they dont have a dunny for the public l tell them that l will never be back for fuel [ $200 per fill ]


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 25, 2010)

Spikey_Delight said:


> You know what annoys me
> Just because men have a 'hose' they think they can pee anywhere
> Us girls always have to find a toilet because for us to pee in public is a little more.....well laddette to lady shall I say lol
> So ive got no sympathy for you at all !!!!!!!!!


 
Sounds like you're just bitter, bitter like the taste of pee... 

Girls can squat anywhere they want, hell you can stand up and do it anywhere you want for all i care. Don't go holding a grudge against guys just cause of your own issues.


----------



## caustichumor (Apr 25, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Sounds like you're just bitter, bitter like the taste of pee...


 
Do we want to know how you recognise the flavour of urine?


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 25, 2010)

caustichumor said:


> Do we want to know how you recognise the flavour of urine?


 
Sorry mate i can't amswer on your or anyone elses behalf so i'll put that one straight back atya.

Do you want to know how i define the taste of pee?


----------



## python_dan89 (Apr 25, 2010)

that sucks


----------

